# what are you watching now



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i figuired this would be a good topic for the home theater section.

so i will start.im currently watching the original stargate movie on bluray.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I just finished seasons 1 & 2 of Sliders on Netflix.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

sliders that show rox i got 4 seasons of it on dvd.:woot:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

BBC 10pm News - then off to bed :grin:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

DonaldG said:


> BBC 10pm News - then off to bed :grin:


yay the news i do watch that to.:wave:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Eagles at Bengals


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

We're talking Home Theater guys...post suggestions that enhance the the HT experience. (AKA: the NEWS doesn't)

The BBC series "Planet Earth" on Blu-Ray disks is great. Its what I use to show off my system. (Even if my TV is getting a little long in the tooth.)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

tonight im watching seven swords on bluray.:tongue:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

yustr said:


> We're talking Home Theater guys...post suggestions that *enhance* the the HT experience. (AKA: *the NEWS doesn't*)



You haven't seen some of our female news readers :wink:

:grin:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i think on tonights playlist will be avatar on bluray.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

watching mirrors on bluray tonight.

come on people no movie buffs here.:SHOCKED:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Most recent movie for me was a rewatching of The Count of Monte Cristo.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Stealth on BR. Terrible movie but great sound effects. Plus Jessica Biel. ray:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i think im going to watch 2012 on bluray in a few minutes,:woot:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the 2010 version of clash of the titans is an awesome watch on bluray.


----------



## bornwildsweetie (Jun 25, 2010)

Avatar


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

avatar is a great movie i got it the day of its release.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

watching forbidden kingdom tonight.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

me watching inkheart


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm watching street fighter the legend of chun li.its a decent movie plenty of action,and a hot chick.what more can ya ask for lol.




:laugh:


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Burn Notice-and Star Trek (the new one)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah i got the 2010 star trek on bluray its awesome.

i watched the covenant tonight myself.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

pharoah said:


> yeah i got the 2010 star trek on bluray its awesome.
> 
> i watched the covenant tonight myself.


I love the way it looks on BD. I borrowed my parents' copy of the DVD and liked it right away.

Right now we're watching Heroes and just finished Season 1.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

I watched heros season 1 when they originally aired.I was so into something else by season 2.I just stopped watching it.was a good show by the way:grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

We recently finished the Starz mini-series "Pillars of the Earth." If you have Starz (and Staz On Demand) or Netflix I HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

just went and read some details about that sounds interesting.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

ebackhus said:


> We recently finished the Starz mini-series "Pillars of the Earth." If you have Starz (and Staz On Demand) or Netflix I HIGHLY recommend it.


I have starz on demand, I will have to check that out


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm watching miracles tonight very good show if your into paranormal strange stuff.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I watched the first 3 episodes of Pillars of the Earth last night....I must say I think im hooked now


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I watched the first chapter of Wild Russia.

Nice visuals but terrible writing.

I told myself that if they say "film of XYZ in the wild is very rare" one more time I'd turn it off and delete it from the DVR. Plus, there was 5 minutes of commercials for every 8 minutes of show; so lots of fast-forwarding. Needless to say, its been deleted. And, I don't think I'll be watching any more episodes. Too bad, could have been great.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i got a 3 pack of movies all the starship troopers movies.i watched all 3 over the past couple of days.i think the first one was the best.


----------



## M3guy (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I am seeing the Seahawks beat the Chargers.


----------



## Dr.Green (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm about to start watching Wim Wenders' Wings of Desire (Der Himmel über Berlin), it's supposedly a classic... I feel more like watching American Pie tbhhttp://www.moviepilot.de/movies/der-himmel-ueber-berlin


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i watched lord of the rings the two towers last night.those movies are epic ive seen em all before though.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

All my fall shows are back.....~sigh~ dvr getting full again


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah im currently watching fringe,destination truth,and haven on cable at the moment.i can understand why your dvr is getting full lol.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

The Pacific in HD (again)

Might watch Book of Eli next.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

book of eli is a good movie i got it on bluray.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i watched doom with the rock last night.:4-vampire


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the last air bender on bluray is fairly awesome.:grin:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Watching Cl'annad with the wife.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

watched half past dead on dvd.decent action flick with steven seagal.:4-gun:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

Splice on bluray was the last movie I watched

Sent from my augen gentouch78 android tablet via tapatalk


----------

